# xray tib/fib



## jewelrad (Aug 29, 2012)

exam: xray right tibia and fibular 2views
technique: RT tib/fib series is view fossa of the RT knee xray and RT ankle xray.
findings
fracture:negative
focal bony lesions:negative
bone mineralization:normal
joint spaces:negative
soft tissue:negative
other comments:none
Imression:negative study

A physician ordered xray of tib/fib, xray knee, and xray ankle.
Technique on this report meant a xray technician didn't take xray images of RT tib/fib but a radiologist made a xray tib/fib report by reading tib/fib images visualized on knee xray and ankle xray. Can we charge xray tib/fib?


----------

